# Tree Stand suggestions??



## run68bone (Jun 22, 2018)

I’ve never gotten a tree stand. I’d like to buy one but would like any suggestion on brands, height etc?


----------



## delacroix (Jun 23, 2018)

http://brantleysmarineandgun.com/TOMCAT-1-DEERSTAND-TC1-8901/


----------



## mike352 (Jun 23, 2018)

If u want to try a climber I recommend a summit viper.


----------



## Dub (Jun 27, 2018)

Two I can recommend due to using them a good bit:

https://www.summitstands.com/summit-goliath-sd-climbing-treestand-mossy-oakr-camo



http://www.cbsdeerstands.com


----------



## slapdog (Jun 27, 2018)

Summit Viper ,safe,and comfortable.


----------



## GunnSmokeer (Jun 28, 2018)

I was given a set of climbing stands by my brother a year ago.
I'm not afraid of heights. I've been bungee jumping (well, that was scary but I did it anyway), rappelling off cliffs and even bridges (in the middle of the span, nothing to put your feet on), and jumping or diving off 35 foot boards into  pools or lakes.  I've jumped out of perfectly good airplanes with only a parachute, and NOT in tandem with an instructor either...

BUT...

BUT  using those climbing stands gave me the willies.  Especially when the lower one hesitated to "grab" or "bite" the tree bark, and it wanted to slip down when I put weight on it. 

They may be OK after I get used to them, but I'm thinking they'd only be good for a tree that has a nice round trunk, very straight, with no limbs at or below the level you want the top half of your stand to reach.  If you have limbs to deal with, you have to cut them off flush with the tree's surface as you go up.


----------



## patcavscout (Jun 29, 2018)

If you're going to get a climber to take with you to public land or new spots get something decent and light. I used a $100 climber from Academy for years that frustrated me. I often avoided using it because it was heavy, cumbersome, and weighed as much as my other gear. I purchased a Summit Openshot off a gentleman for a song through Facebook. It is far more secure on the tree, weighs half as much, and is more comfortable.


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Jul 1, 2018)

Treewalker or Summit.....Stay around 20lbs if u plan to be mobile and hunt different trees/areas.....bungie cords or ratchet straps to firmly attach the top and bottom sections to the tree, so they will not shift or fall when u stand up.....safety harness is also a must.....practice before u go hunting so u are confident before u start climbing in the dark on morning hunts....


----------



## baddave (Jul 1, 2018)

you might consider climbing sticks w/ fixed position .  keep your eyes open and you can sometimes find them real cheap .. put out 2 or 3 or even more .. sure is quieter and easier .. funny coming from me cause I was ceo of hardtail tree stands back in the day .. too old and lazy i guess now


----------



## JohnK (Jul 26, 2018)

Treewalker doesn't slip at all. The summit's are mostly good stands but they have got pretty pricey themselves. If another 100 will put you in the treewalker it's worth it.


----------



## shdw633 (Jul 27, 2018)

Did you get a stand run68bone?


----------



## Knotwild (Jul 30, 2018)

Fantastic. 

CB Deer Stands

My favorite:
Buddy Hut

They also have bow stands, tripods, bow stands, feeders, ladders, etc.


----------



## run68bone (Aug 11, 2018)

shdw633 said:


> Did you get a stand run68bone?



I did I was able to buy three off a guy who is taking a break from hunting. One was a Muddy Double Tree Stand. The all seem good, if a used and a bit old but they will get the job done. Thank you to all who shared their ideas.


----------



## Slewfoot (Aug 12, 2018)

Summit Viper.   I have tired many all the way since the Baker in the 70s and Amacker in the 80s-90s.  Many friends went to the Viper a decade ago and many here as well, as I was asking this same question on GON a few years back and the Viper was the majority's answer.   Unless you are looking at the up-sized Vipers,  two stand out that I see.  The Viper aluminum which is very light and great for packing and is typ found for just under $300.    Then there is the Viper Classic which is steel and a noticeable difference if you are packing in and out often.  The Classic is $100 less and is even being sold at Walmart right now for about $180.    Good Luck!


----------



## fireman1501 (Aug 12, 2018)

Got to try a API these are some good stands I must say.


----------



## patcavscout (Aug 13, 2018)

I still say the Summit Open Shot


----------



## shdw633 (Aug 13, 2018)

patcavscout said:


> I still say the Summit Open Shot



Too difficult to climb with, in my opinion, as you get up in years.


----------



## patcavscout (Aug 13, 2018)

shdw633 said:


> Too difficult to climb with, in my opinion, as you get up in years.



WHy exactly is that? Not enough leverage on the front of the seat? That's the only thing I noticed about it. But mine has got extended handles on it. I love how it weighs half as much as my last climber.


----------



## shdw633 (Aug 13, 2018)

patcavscout said:


> WHy exactly is that? Not enough leverage on the front of the seat? That's the only thing I noticed about it. But mine has got extended handles on it. I love how it weighs half as much as my last climber.



Could be lack of lower body strength, abs and what not.  It was just more difficult to me then just sitting on a bar and lifting my legs and then standing up.  Seemed like my face was trying to eat the bark off the tree when I was trying to climb up and then nothing around me when I got up the tree, which, when you are getting up there, becomes more and more important, especially when you stand up after being seated for awhile.  I get what you are saying about it being lightweight though, my Goliath seems to feel like 200 pounds after about 1 mile walk!!


----------



## patcavscout (Aug 13, 2018)

That is one thing it's missing is being able to sit on the bar gets up the tree easier and faster. I takes more arm and chest muscles with the open types.


----------



## russton (Sep 6, 2018)

Check out Millenium especially if you are looking for a double ladder stand.


----------



## mguthrie (Nov 8, 2018)

I've only seen one mention of a safety harness in this thread. For your families sake, where one when you climb. I like my old gunslinger. A bit heavy for a long hike but the most comfortable I've ever owned


----------



## Deerhead (Nov 12, 2018)

Gunslinger.


----------



## Big7 (Nov 14, 2018)

mike352 said:


> If u want to try a climber I recommend a summit viper.



Me too or any Summit climber for that matter. 
They even have wider models
For big guys or those that just want a little
more room.

PS... The Wal-Mart "buddy" stands
are as good as any ladder stand.
They come 12 and 16 feet, with safety
harness and you can get ladder
sections to get higher if you want to.

All you need to add is black foam
pipe insulation for the shooting rail.


----------



## Rich Kaminski (Nov 20, 2018)

I have had several climbers. My current ones all have a shooting rail. I prefer to be enclosed. Use two pieces of rope to tie the bottom section to the top section so you can keep them close enough to reposition appropriately should one come loose and detach. Use the rope to keep the distance between the top and bottom sections of the stand within reaching distance for your feet while supporting yourweight on the rail.


----------



## Deerslayer13 (Nov 22, 2018)

Summit Viper or Goliath are the way to go for climbers. As far as ladder stands go I would recommend the millennium ones.


----------



## emmagoaround (Dec 10, 2018)

My friend is finding the best too. and I helped him finding.
You may check out this website, hope it helps.
http://www.pirt.org/best-climbing-tree-stand/


----------

